# From Russia With Love...



## Engineersix (Aug 31, 2013)

I created this post a while back, but thought you chaps might be interested, although I appreciate you've seen this model before and certainly know a great deal more about it than I! Sadly it gets very little,time on the wrist from me, as I have of late returned to a preference for the sub 40mm (no pun intended) sizes. But it was a Christmas gift from my wife so it will never be sold... it's actually a very nice little (actaully very big) watch so I thought it deserved a little write up...










This is a 'Moscow Classic', a model 3602/00631019 to be exact and is a limited edition of 500 - although to be fair as you chaps know they seem to have a LOT of limited editions, all with very minor differences. 

The case is brushed 'steel' - although I'm not sure what grade it may be - it feels slightly less substantial than you might expect; but the finish is good and the case boasts a large screw in crown and a screw down case back, even though the watch only claims a 10ATM (100m) water resistance.

It's 44mm excluding crown and in a 'Panerai' style case that has pleasing lines and shapely lugs, the case and bezel are one piece. The crystal is well fitted mineral glass....



















The crown itself is finished in such a way as to make it very easy to grip and turn and it screws cleanly in out out - even disconnecting from the winding mechanism when being screwed in.










The case back is nicely decorated with a Russian Navy motif and confirmation that the case is stainless steel, water resistant and 'Made in Russia'. The limited edition numbering has been engraved, identifying this one as No 374/500.










cont/


----------



## Engineersix (Aug 31, 2013)

The movement is a 'Molnija 3602' - I don't pretend to know anything about movements, but when I posted this previously elsewhere Alan, (Dapper) kindly provided some more information, explaining that it is in fact:



> an excellent movement with a direct lineage to the Cortebert/Rolex movements fitted in the original Panerais...


Another knowledagble chap, (Huertecilla, that some of you may have come accross) provided further information:



> The 15 jewel CK-6 was made starting second quarter 1947 on the relocated Cortebert machinery under supervision by Cortebert engineers in the 2MF factory (in Moscow) and a second line was set up (in Chelyabinsk) that would be offically opened in oktober Â´47 under the name Monija; lightning.
> 
> The watches were largely for state services and grew improved family members such as the VÃ‰RY 8) 19 jewel ChK-28 chronograph and the 17 jewel Iskra.
> 
> ...












The watch winds with a very satisfying click and has remained robust with good time keeping all the time I've had it.










Those more observant among you will have noticed the watch is sporting a 24mm plum Toshi. The original tan leather strap was of a reasonable quality, but too short for my, (at that time) fairly average 7.5" wrist. I'm not sure the watch justifies the expense of a Toshi, but as I already had a 24mm spare I popped it on and it looks far from out of place. 

The smooth cream dial is very nicely finished, amazingly so at this price point, with the logo at three, arabic numerals at twelve and six and baton hour markers applied in blued steel and a small seconds sub dial at nine slightly inlaid all working together to provide the dial with some 'relief' and texture. In the right light the blued steel catches the light perfectly creating a very cool effect.



















The main hands are also blued steel, inlaid with lume and two ended second hand is well finished red one side and lume the other...










In summary, the watch wears well, but doesn't disguise it's 44mm and feels large and conspicuous, although the heft is slightly less than you would expect from a 44mm diameter chunk of stainless steel. Considering that this range could be picked up new on Amazon for between Â£150 and Â£200, (they have other ranges at different price points) I think they provide amazing value for money and provide a good quality watch.

http://moscowclassic...eng/nurkowe.php

Rob


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Great pictures enjoyed that. :thumbup: Couldnâ€™t get the link to work.


----------



## Engineersix (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks!

Yes, sorry - old link...

This is the 'new' Moscow Classic site: http://www.moscowclassic.com/ .

Rob


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

nice loking watch, i think parnis do a homage of it


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> nice loking watch, i think parnis do a homage of it


...they wished... They have lots of Panerai homages but nothing as good as this one. And there's no comparison between the good, old, tough as nails Molnija and gods know where it came from Unitas clone that Parnis uses.

I've sold one like this not long ago mainly because white/cream dials and me are a tough a match on the long run. I still own and intend on keeping its black cousin :yes:


----------



## Engineersix (Aug 31, 2013)

Liking the black dial Renato - I think you linked to my original posting of this in your sales thread on TZ!...

Great lume shot!

Rob


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Engineersix said:


> Liking the black dial Renato - I think you linked to my original posting of this in your sales thread on TZ!...
> 
> Great lume shot!
> 
> Rob


Yes I did, thanks for your offer. I think people are less familiar with the Molnija movements over at the dark side :lol:


----------

